# Older brother sticks up for younger brother buying a "girly" game and controller.



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

*Older brother sticks up for younger brother buying a "girly" game and controller.*

http://www.geekologie.com/2012/01/brotherly-love-a-semi-heartwarming-games.php

Cliffs: An older brother takes his younger brother to Gamestop to buy him a game an controller. The younger brother wants a game with a female protagonist, so he picks Mirrors edge and a purple controller. Their dad comes in and tells the younger brother to pick a game with more guns and a less girly color for his controller before he whoops him. His older brother says "It's my money, it's my gift to him, if it's what he wants I'm getting it for him, and if you're going to hit anyone for it, it's going to be me."

That's a good kid, sticking up for his younger brother. Purple isnt even a girly color. My youngest son's favorite color is pink, he wanted a pink PS3 controller and I bought it for him. Its a color its not a big deal, I admit I was a bit embarrassed when he wanted a pink cake for his birthday as well but whatever.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

First of all their father is a dumbass, second Mirrors edge is hardly a girly game, and third I love purple, purple usually goes great with black as well as evil looking characters so no, purple is not a girly color.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

How is purple "girly"? doesn't Magneto wear purple, you know, the Master of Magnetism and tried to take over the world more than once







Cool for the older brother standing up for his younger bro


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

that's a great brother right there. the father... not so much.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I applaud the older brother. Not so much for sticking up for his younger sibling, but for giving the gift of Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I applaud the older brother. Not so much for sticking up for his younger sibling, but for giving the gift of Mirror's Edge.


Both are praise worthy imo !


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Both are praise worthy imo !


What makes it especially silly is the father's assumption that Mirror's Edge is a girly game.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kudos to the older brother! On a side note, why is it necessary put a gender on everything?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kudos to the older brother, but I can't help but feel like the father probably made good on his promise to beat that boy once they got home. And that woman isn't doing them any favors by posting the article all over the internet. She has given permission to the Huffington Post and other sites to run the article which wont be good for the boys if their father finds out or if it ever connects back to them.

Also the boy in the article insisted on a game with a female protagonist, citing that as the most important thing for him. I'm not sure thats good behavior either. Wouldn't it be better if he just went in looking for a certain type of game (shooter, rpg, etc) and didn't care what the gender of the protagonist was? I'm not saying its necessarily a bad thing, but saying I only want a game with a protagonist of a certain gender is strange to me whether male or female, especially since he said that was most important to him.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Mirror's Edge is a great game _(and probably the most unique/original game I've played this gen)_

I still need to finish it, it gets extremely hard late in the game though.

Their dad is an idiot


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think any action game is "girly"--even with a female character.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Cynical said:


> First of all their father is a dumbass, second Mirrors edge is hardly a girly game, and third I love purple, purple usually goes great with black as well as evil looking characters so no, purple is not a girly color.


u look like a girl breh

an adorable girl at that

I don't think your two cents would help him at all.... lol

:blank _ (This reply is not meant to be taken as in insult btw )_


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The Dad has no clue of games and probably thinks he is protecting his son but is obsessively macho. And I think the black/white colour schemes of controllers are boring id much prefair a pink/purple one.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> u look like a girl breh
> 
> an adorable girl at that
> 
> ...


Oh god, I forget that you know how I look.... but you know Mirror's Edge isn't a girly game by any right and I was serious about purple not being a girly color, its the main color for the undead scourge, its the original color for the Zerg, Lotus are colored purple and Yuri's army are colored purple.... yes I did play a lot of rts games and yes all of those are evil factions


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

That's good that he stick up for his younger brother.
Mirrors edge seems like a great game. But i wouldn't've bought him a purple controller lololol.


----------



## Cynical Sentiments (Jan 15, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of my childhood. Whenever I played a board game with colored pieces, my grandfather would always choose pink. One time I giggled and said, "That's a girl's color!" and he just told me that pink is for anyone-- it's just a color. It's too bad everyone else doesn't feel the same way, because they really are _just_ colors.

The father is an idiot. The kid wants to watch a woman kick some *** all day, and that controller is a real lady-magnet. What's the problem?


----------



## Bennyamd (Jan 16, 2012)

So true This is a really good example of an awesome really nice brother


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

There's no such thing as a girly color, in my opinion. However, there are girly games. For example, Barbie has had a few. Maybe the dad should be happy the kid didn't choose that. As far as choosing a girl protagonist, so what? The kid likes girls.

Cheers to the older brother.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

How come its not a big deal if a girl's and favorite color is blue or green but heaven help us if a boy likes pink or purple!


----------

